# Maneskin fanno propaganda LGBT in Polonia. Video.



## fabri47 (27 Giugno 2021)

Ospiti in un programma della tv pubblica in Polonia, i *Maneskin *hanno manifestato, per l'ennesima volta, il proprio *appoggio alla comunità LGBT*. 

Sul finire dell'esecuzione del brano "I Wanna Be Your Slave", il frontman *Damiano David ha baciato in bocca il chitarrista Thomas Raggi*, dopodiche ha gridato in lingua inglese: "_*Pensiamo che a tutti dovrebbe essere permesso di farlo senza alcun timore. Pensiamo che tutti dovrebbero essere completamente liberi di essere chi c...o vogliono. Grazie Polonia. L'amore non è mai sbagliato*_".

Lo stesso messaggio, con allegato il video, è stato postato su Twitter dal profilo ufficiale della band.

Video al secondo post.


----------



## fabri47 (27 Giugno 2021)

[video=youtube;UqEPiGOIbkQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UqEPiGOIbkQ[/video]


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Giugno 2021)

fabri47;2370189 ha scritto:


> Ospiti in un programma della tv pubblica in Polonia, i *Maneskin *hanno manifestato, per l'ennesima volta, il proprio *appoggio alla comunità LGBT*.
> 
> Sul finire dell'esecuzione del brano "I Wanna Be Your Slave", il frontman *Damiano David ha baciato in bocca il chitarrista Thomas Raggi*, dopodiche ha gridato in lingua inglese: "_*Pensiamo che a tutti dovrebbe essere permesso di farlo senza alcun timore. Pensiamo che tutti dovrebbero essere completamente liberi di essere chi c...o vogliono. Grazie Polonia. L'amore non è mai sbagliato*_".
> 
> ...



Bel messaggio, se non lo fanno le persone in vista chi lo deve fare?


----------



## Zosimo2410 (27 Giugno 2021)

Super_Lollo;2370197 ha scritto:


> Bel messaggio, se non lo fanno le persone in vista chi lo deve fare?



Concordo.

Chissá se, una goccia alla volta riusciamo a spazzare via questa patina di intolleranza verso il mondo LGBT.

Ieri bellissima festa al Pride a Milano.


----------



## admin (27 Giugno 2021)

Ormai di questi qui si parla solo per le lingue che si mettono in bocca a vicenda. Hanno capito come funziona.

Che degrado.


----------



## gabri65 (27 Giugno 2021)

Ma l'avanguardia del buon gusto proprio. Adesso sì che mi sento un illuminato.

Comunque bravi, ma non bravissimi. Sono stati troppo timidi, troppo "perbene".

Potevano fare sesso davanti a tutti già che c'erano. Quello sì che era un bel messaggio che avrebbe spazzato via ogni pregiudizio.


----------



## AntaniPioco (27 Giugno 2021)

Dei rockettari che cantano per il conformismo AHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## hakaishin (27 Giugno 2021)

Zosimo2410;2370212 ha scritto:


> Concordo.
> 
> Chissá se, una goccia alla volta riusciamo a spazzare via questa patina di intolleranza verso il mondo LGBT.
> 
> Ieri bellissima festa al Pride a Milano.


Il pride è una roba immonda e oscena..


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Giugno 2021)

Disgustosi, anche perchè a questo piace la figa quindi è un messaggio forzato e non genuino.
Tra un po' si metterà in bocca la lingua ai cani e si dirà bel messaggio per non abbandonare gli animali.

Avanti con il degrado dell'umanità.


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Giugno 2021)

Toby rosso nero;2370443 ha scritto:


> Disgustosi, anche perchè a questo piace la figa quindi è un messaggio forzato e non genuino.
> Tra un po' si metterà in bocca la lingua ai cani e si dirà bel messaggio per non abbandonare gli animali.
> 
> Avanti con il degrado dell'umanità.



Toby ma guarda che non stanno costringendo nessuno. Hanno un idea che ritengono corretta e mandano un messaggio, poi una persona può essere concorde o meno. 
Non capisco le critiche ( in generale ), se non &#8220;obbligano&#8221; a far qualcosa che problema c&#8217;è ? Saranno pur liberi di esprimere le proprie idee e la propria sessualità.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Giugno 2021)

Super_Lollo;2370445 ha scritto:


> Toby ma guarda che non stanno costringendo nessuno. Hanno un idea che ritengono corretta e mandano un messaggio, poi una persona può essere concorde o meno.
> Non capisco le critiche ( in generale ), se non &#8220;obbligano&#8221; a far qualcosa che problema c&#8217;è ? Saranno pur liberi di esprimere le proprie idee e la propria sessualità.



Ovvio che sono obbligati, se no hanno finito la carriera.


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Giugno 2021)

Toby rosso nero;2370446 ha scritto:


> Ovvio che sono obbligati, se no hanno finito la carriera.



Questo è un altro discorso, ma insultarli ( loro come ogni altra persona libera ) che esprime un libero pensiero è aberrante.


----------



## Djici (27 Giugno 2021)

Super_Lollo;2370447 ha scritto:


> Questo è un altro discorso, ma insultarli ( loro come ogni altra persona libera ) che esprime un libero pensiero è aberrante.



Se il messaggio fosse stato opposto avresti scritto la stessa cosa?

OVVIAMENTE no.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Giugno 2021)

Super_Lollo;2370447 ha scritto:


> Questo è un altro discorso, ma insultarli ( loro come ogni altra persona libera ) che esprime un libero pensiero è aberrante.



Trovo questo siparietto ipocrita, schifoso e degradante e appunto come persona libera sono libero di dirlo.

Le singole persone Damiano & co non le giudico e non le insulto, facciano in camera da letto quel che vogliono e possono accoppiarsi con chi vogliono. Gli artisti pubblici Maneskin in questo contesto sono libero di criticarli e di dire che mi fanno schifo per queste scene e messaggi ipocriti.

Se poi si vogliono fare leggi liberticide per eliminare opinioni di questo tipo, il giochetto che c'è dietro ormai è stato svelato.


----------



## gabri65 (27 Giugno 2021)

Super_Lollo;2370445 ha scritto:


> Toby ma guarda che non stanno costringendo nessuno. Hanno un idea che ritengono corretta e mandano un messaggio, poi una persona può essere concorde o meno.
> Non capisco le critiche ( in generale ), se non “obbligano” a far qualcosa che problema c’è ? Saranno pur liberi di esprimere le proprie idee e la propria sessualità.



Perdonami se intervengo direttamente.

E io sarò libero di dire che mi fa vomitare 'sta roba?

Guarda che "voi" (generalizzo) avete un concetto un po' strano della libertà. Fino a prova contraria viviamo in una società civile, e ci sono delle regole da seguire. Regole di comportamento sobrio, non scritte. Altrimenti andiamo tutti a vivere nella giungla.

Ora, nessuno impedisce a nessuno di vivere la propria sessualità. Il fatto è che ci stiamo dirigendo a tutta randa verso un modello dove in nome della libertà (a richiesta) si ammette tutto.

Ma tu faresti i tuoi bisogni sul marciapiede? E lo faresti solo per dimostrare la tua libertà?

Sai che succede se ognuno dimostra la propria libertà?

Detto questo, che si scopino pure le galline. Ma onestamente 'ste cose hanno rotto e non mi sembrano che fatte platealmente in modo strumentale diano tutti 'sti grandi vantaggi, se non a loro.

Il punto non è non possedere la libertà di vivere certe condizioni sessuali. Il punto è enfatizzarlo oltremisura per ovvii motivi.


----------



## admin (27 Giugno 2021)

AntaniPioco;2370435 ha scritto:


> Dei rockettari che cantano per il conformismo AHAHAHAHAHAHAH



E' incredibile. E se ne vantano pure.

Comunque sono diventati a tutti gli effetti delle macchiette.

E poi, no, mettere la lingua in bocca ad altri uomini ma anche a donne (a caso) non è tanto normale. O forse è normale in questa società di pazzi e malati.


----------



## fabri47 (27 Giugno 2021)

AntaniPioco;2370435 ha scritto:


> Dei rockettari che cantano per il conformismo AHAHAHAHAHAHAH


I veri rocker in Italia, a livello mainstream, si chiamano Enrico Ruggeri, Rita Pavone, Povia e Gianluca Grignani, che di rock in senso musicale hanno poco o nulla ma lo sono perchè hanno un libero pensiero e, per questo, hanno sacrificato molta della loro fama. 

Meglio un cantante pop che agisce in piena libertà, per esempio, il grande Lucio Battisti, che nella sua carriera è stato un uomo ed un'artista libero che lo ha reso e lo rende ancora oggi più rock di tutti questi rockettari dalla lingua lunga. 

Per il resto, i Maneskin li apprezzo e li ascolto, ma di certo non li stimo come persone perchè non fanno niente per andare contro questa politica, anzi, indirettamente la appoggiano. Purtroppo, da anni nel rock, genere che si è affermato anche e soprattutto per l'impegno sociale vedi il punk, manca la figura del rocker vero che si esprime controcorrente pur di attirarsi nemici contro. 

Negli USA mi viene in mente il buon Ted Nugent, altro uomo libero o molti artisti country (che piaccia o meno è l'unica scena musicale statunitense fatta in prevalenza di artisti genuini anche se pure lì si sta avendo un cambio di rotta verso il pop) come Toby Keith, che non a caso non hanno la fama di molti altri colleghi pur avendo un loro grande seguito tra gli intenditori. Per il resto è stato tutto inglobato dal sistema del pensiero unico e dal conformismo, anche i cantanti e gruppi storici più famosi, tutti che ragionano allo stesso modo. Tipo Bruce Springsteen, che fa tanto l'eroe e poi finanzia il PD americano ed appoggia big pharma impedendo ai vaccinati Astrazeneca di venire ai suoi concerti.


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Giugno 2021)

Djici;2370449 ha scritto:


> Se il messaggio fosse stato opposto avresti scritto la stessa cosa?
> 
> OVVIAMENTE no.



Ovviamente si, lo sostengo ogni giorno.


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Giugno 2021)

gabri65;2370456 ha scritto:


> Perdonami se intervengo direttamente.
> 
> E io sarò libero di dire che mi fa vomitare 'sta roba?
> 
> ...



Si parla di libertà di pensiero e espressione sessuale non di &#8220; cahare su un marciapiede&#8221;.


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Giugno 2021)

Toby rosso nero;2370450 ha scritto:


> Trovo questo siparietto ipocrita, schifoso e degradante e appunto come persona libera sono libero di dirlo.
> 
> Le singole persone Damiano & co non le giudico e non le insulto, facciano in camera da letto quel che vogliono e possono accoppiarsi con chi vogliono. Gli artisti pubblici Maneskin in questo contesto sono libero di criticarli e di dire che mi fanno schifo per queste scene e messaggi ipocriti.
> 
> Se poi si vogliono fare leggi liberticide per eliminare opinioni di questo tipo, il giochetto che c'è dietro ormai è stato svelato.



Per me Toby vedi un complotto dove non c&#8217;è. 
Il problema è che vanno allargati gli orizzonti e bisogna conoscere gente diversa con idee diverse, colore della pelle diversa per capire che il nemico a volte uno se lo costruisce in testa ma la realtà è ben lontana.


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Giugno 2021)

incapaci e schifosi, sempre detto.
si vedono subito certi elementi. 
finito il momento di gloria faranno come le sardine, non valgono un mazzo.


----------



## Djici (27 Giugno 2021)

Super_Lollo;2370479 ha scritto:


> Ovviamente si, lo sostengo ogni giorno.



Strano... Sarò io a ricordare male certi commenti su Trump, Salvini e co.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (27 Giugno 2021)

AntaniPioco;2370435 ha scritto:


> Dei rockettari che cantano per il conformismo AHAHAHAHAHAHAH



Il proverbiale conformismo pro LGBT polacco.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (27 Giugno 2021)

fabri47;2370189 ha scritto:


> Ospiti in un programma della tv pubblica in Polonia, i *Maneskin *hanno manifestato, per l'ennesima volta, il proprio *appoggio alla comunità LGBT*.
> 
> Sul finire dell'esecuzione del brano "I Wanna Be Your Slave", il frontman *Damiano David ha baciato in bocca il chitarrista Thomas Raggi*, dopodiche ha gridato in lingua inglese: "_*Pensiamo che a tutti dovrebbe essere permesso di farlo senza alcun timore. Pensiamo che tutti dovrebbero essere completamente liberi di essere chi c...o vogliono. Grazie Polonia. L'amore non è mai sbagliato*_".
> 
> ...



Che degrado.

Ma a tutti quelli che in questi giorni hanno parlato solo di Ungheresi 8astardi,stadi arcobaleno, inginocchiarsi per i nigga ecc. 
A tutti quei benpensanti, presenti anche su questo forum,ma come mai non avete detto neanche una sillaba sulla Grecia che torna letteralmente al medioevo ristabilendo la giornata lavorativa da 10 ore?

Li tutti zitti, vi fa comodo, borghesi di melma


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Giugno 2021)

Djici;2370490 ha scritto:


> Strano... Sarò io a ricordare male certi commenti su Trump, Salvini e co.



Ma che vuol dire ? Ogni persona è libera di esprimere il proprio pensiero anche se non è concorde con il mio. 

Se ho criticato qualche affermazione di Trump o Salvini in passato ( e ne vado fiero ) non significa che loro non possano farla. È proprio questa la differenza. 

Il libero pensiero è un cardine fondamentale della democrazia.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Giugno 2021)

Super_Lollo;2370483 ha scritto:


> Per me Toby vedi un complotto dove non c&#8217;è.
> Il problema è che vanno allargati gli orizzonti e bisogna conoscere gente diversa con idee diverse, colore della pelle diversa per capire che il nemico a volte uno se lo costruisce in testa ma la realtà è ben lontana.



Fatico sinceramente a capire dove sia il complotto nell'avere un opinione che questa società sia allo sbando con le ossessioni mondialiste. Nessun complotto, quello che succede lo riportiamo ogni giorno.
Tu ogni volta giungi sempre alla solita conclusione, cioé che chi ha certe idee sia un recluso asociale con orizzonti limitati. Con queste premesse non si va avanti.
Gli orizzonti li ho larghissimi (penso anche altri del forum, ma parlo solo per me), ho innumerevoli conoscenze sia di colore, sia di sessualità ambigua o diversa dalla mia, sia per lavoro, sia per vita normale. E proprio per questo capisco che questa roba sia andata fuori controllo, perché questa società che i media definiscono omofoba o intollerante io non la vedo neanche per scherzo.

E sono gi stessi "diversi" che ne hanno le palle piene di essere ghettizzati con le favole di Biancaneve modificate o le casate Targaryen pitturate di nero. Potrei portare decine di testimonianze di gente di "minoranze" stufa, reali.
Non lo faccio perché che questa società sia malata con le sue ossessioni mondialiste è fin troppo ovvio, come dimostrare che 1+1 fa 2.


----------



## hakaishin (27 Giugno 2021)

Super_Lollo;2370445 ha scritto:


> Toby ma guarda che non stanno costringendo nessuno. Hanno un idea che ritengono corretta e mandano un messaggio, poi una persona può essere concorde o meno.
> Non capisco le critiche ( in generale ), se non “obbligano” a far qualcosa che problema c’è ? Saranno pur liberi di esprimere le proprie idee e la propria sessualità.



Ma come non obbligano?
Ormai se non ti uniformi a questo becero pensiero comune (che impongono) sei un fascista, un razzista, un omofobo ecc
questa è imposizione bella e buona
Perché sta continua propaganda? Sempre continuamente? E basta no?
La maggioranza di queste persone poi lo fanno per pura ipocrisia


----------



## gabri65 (27 Giugno 2021)

Super_Lollo;2370480 ha scritto:


> Si parla di libertà di pensiero e espressione sessuale non di “ cahare su un marciapiede”.



Ah, ecco.

Adesso subentra un perbenismo mai completamente sopito.

Scusami tanto, dimmi sinceramente che differenza ci sarebbe tra queste due espressioni di libertà. Eppure parliamo sempre di uno o più individui che fanno le loro cose in ambo i casi, sia che si tratti di rapporti sessuali o di espletare funzioni organiche.

Eppure la tua mente, una cosa la rifiuta, l'altra no.

Gradirei sapere onestamente il perché.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (28 Giugno 2021)

fabri47;2370475 ha scritto:


> I veri rocker in Italia, a livello mainstream, si chiamano Enrico Ruggeri, Rita Pavone, Povia e Gianluca Grignani, che di rock in senso musicale hanno poco o nulla ma lo sono perchè hanno un libero pensiero e, per questo, hanno sacrificato molta della loro fama.
> 
> Meglio un cantante pop che agisce in piena libertà, per esempio, il grande Lucio Battisti, che nella sua carriera è stato un uomo ed un'artista libero che lo ha reso e lo rende ancora oggi più rock di tutti questi rockettari dalla lingua lunga.
> 
> ...



in pratica per te gli unici artisti ammessi sono quelli di destra o apolitici


----------



## Trumpusconi (28 Giugno 2021)

fabri47;2370189 ha scritto:


> Ospiti in un programma della tv pubblica in Polonia, i *Maneskin *hanno manifestato, per l'ennesima volta, il proprio *appoggio alla comunità LGBT*.
> 
> Sul finire dell'esecuzione del brano "I Wanna Be Your Slave", il frontman *Damiano David ha baciato in bocca il chitarrista Thomas Raggi*, dopodiche ha gridato in lingua inglese: "_*Pensiamo che a tutti dovrebbe essere permesso di farlo senza alcun timore. Pensiamo che tutti dovrebbero essere completamente liberi di essere chi c...o vogliono. Grazie Polonia. L'amore non è mai sbagliato*_".
> 
> ...



Fatto bene, grandi!!!


----------



## Andris (28 Giugno 2021)

la dimostrazione che esista la libertà, nonostante si dica il contrario su Polonia e Ungheria, altrimenti sarebbero stati arrestati e buttati in galera
inoltre invitati all'estero, ergo non sulla lista di persone sgradite nel paese


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Giugno 2021)

fabri47;2370189 ha scritto:


> Ospiti in un programma della tv pubblica in Polonia, i *Maneskin *hanno manifestato, per l'ennesima volta, il proprio *appoggio alla comunità LGBT*.
> 
> Sul finire dell'esecuzione del brano "I Wanna Be Your Slave", il frontman *Damiano David ha baciato in bocca il chitarrista Thomas Raggi*, dopodiche ha gridato in lingua inglese: "_*Pensiamo che a tutti dovrebbe essere permesso di farlo senza alcun timore. Pensiamo che tutti dovrebbero essere completamente liberi di essere chi c...o vogliono. Grazie Polonia. L'amore non è mai sbagliato*_".
> 
> ...



Comunque gay a parte, ma solo a me danno fastidio in giro anche le coppie etero che limonano duro?
Perché se vedo due gay che si scambiano un bacio onestamente mi frega zero..se vedo due che si fanno di brutto invece mi da un po' fastidio, a prescindere di che sesso siano..si chiama decenza..cosa che ormai si sta perdendo...in casa proprio tutti possono sc0pare quanto gli pare e con chi gli pare..in pubblico un po' di contegno sarebbe gradito..


----------



## mark (28 Giugno 2021)

Milanforever26;2370836 ha scritto:


> Comunque gay a parte, ma solo a me danno fastidio in giro anche le coppie etero che limonano duro?
> Perché se vedo due gay che si scambiano un bacio onestamente mi frega zero..se vedo due che si fanno di brutto invece mi da un po' fastidio, a prescindere di che sesso siano..si chiama decenza..cosa che ormai si sta perdendo...in casa proprio tutti possono sc0pare quanto gli pare e con chi gli pare..in pubblico un po' di contegno sarebbe gradito..



Questo assolutamente si anche a me da fastidio, infatti in pubblico sono del parere che bisogna avere una certa decenza. Questo al di là di coppie etero o gay.


----------



## admin (28 Giugno 2021)

Hanno raggiunto un degrado talmente elevato ormai che al prossimo giro sarebbero capaci di metterselo in mano a vicenda


----------



## Clarenzio (28 Giugno 2021)

fabri47;2370189 ha scritto:


> Ospiti in un programma della tv pubblica in Polonia, i *Maneskin *hanno manifestato, per l'ennesima volta, il proprio *appoggio alla comunità LGBT*.
> 
> Sul finire dell'esecuzione del brano "I Wanna Be Your Slave", il frontman *Damiano David ha baciato in bocca il chitarrista Thomas Raggi*, dopodiche ha gridato in lingua inglese: "_*Pensiamo che a tutti dovrebbe essere permesso di farlo senza alcun timore. Pensiamo che tutti dovrebbero essere completamente liberi di essere chi c...o vogliono. Grazie Polonia. L'amore non è mai sbagliato*_".
> 
> ...



Ozzy si magnava i pipistrelli sul palco


----------

